# send lan message under windows7



## alex (Feb 8, 2011)

hello,

i wonder how to send lan message under windows7. I used netsend before  but i can't find it under seven.

Does anybody know what can i use to send lan message ?

Thanks =)


----------



## tremmor (Feb 8, 2011)

Used netsend many times before also. You can do with instant messenger. Then ya have to use a client and they make many. Ive never used it before. 
check here. I see some for reference. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instant_messaging


----------



## comppro (Feb 14, 2011)

Try this LAN messenger




alex said:


> hello,
> 
> i wonder how to send lan message under windows7. I used netsend before  but i can't find it under seven.
> 
> ...


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 14, 2011)

netsend no longer works in Windows.

I would be VERY careful with 3rd party software.

MSN does the job.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Feb 16, 2011)

it seems to be there if you type in net send? as in it has a space in the middle it is not netsend, at least not on 7


----------



## tremmor (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder why Microsoft eliminated it. 
Had a lot of fun with this one at work.


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 16, 2011)

tremmor said:


> I wonder why Microsoft eliminated it.
> Had a lot of fun with this one at work.



They haven't exactly, its now used under msg.exe

that is all.


----------



## kickass (Feb 16, 2011)

hello,

Yes, netsend disappeared and it is not available under windows7.

Maybe you can try dmessage or winpopup to deal with your problem.


----------



## johnneu (Mar 23, 2011)

*You can msg like "net send" to domain with my script for XP, Vista, Win7, 2008 server*

I wrote a script to make this work, but read the comments in my script because you must enable powershell remote execution on all PCs (ex. via group policy):

@echo off
rem --- John Neumann, 23mar2011
rem --- Vista & Windows 7 msg.exe only works on your local PC or over network
rem --- to Terminal Servers, but you cannot msg.exe remotely to a workstation.
rem --- This script allows you to do like the old pre-vista "net send"
rem --- to send to all PCs and Servers on your Active Directory domain.

rem --- All PCs need powershell remote executions turned on and this
rem --- could be seen as a security risk.
rem --- Put this command into your logon script or group policy:
rem ------ powershell enable-psremoting -force

if '%1'=='' (
echo Usage: netsend.bat "Thing to say to all networked PCs & Servers"
pause
goto :EOF
)

rem --- %%~NXa gets rid of leading directory type \ characters,
rem --- doing filename only (which is PC name in this case)
echo Your taskbar will temporarily have many minimized processes as I send messages.
for /f "usebackq" %%a in ( `net view^|find "\\"` ) do (
echo msg to %%~NXa
rem --- start allows immediate successive launches, /min=minimized
rem --- /normal=don't hog CPU, /time:86400=stay up 24 hours (default=1 minute)
start /MIN /NORMAL "title msg to %%~NXa" powershell -command Invoke-Command -Computername %%~NXa {msg.exe /time:86400 * %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9}
)
echo Your taskbar will temporarily have many minimized processes as I send messages.
echo Each taskbar process will go away as messages complete.

rem --- Done


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 23, 2011)

johnneu said:


> I wrote a script to make this work, but read the comments in my script because you must enable powershell remote execution on all PCs (ex. via group policy):
> 
> @echo off
> rem --- John Neumann, 23mar2011
> ...



Thank you for your script, but this thread did not need to be aroused.


----------



## alex (Apr 11, 2011)

hello,

First thanks for you replies.

I downloaded : 

- msg.exe : it did not succeed to work on our workstations
- instant messenger : i don't look for tchating
- lan messenger : it works but it is paying
- dmessage on http://eng.dmessage.com/index.html 
==>it works but it is paying
- winpopup on http://www.soft3k.com/My-WinPopup-Express-p4935.htm
==> it works but it is paying

i'm still looking for a reluctant freeware solution

thanks for helping me


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Apr 11, 2011)

alex said:


> hello,
> 
> First thanks for you replies.
> 
> ...



Must it be LAN? You could got register for Jabber and get Pidgin configured for it.


----------



## Dystopia (Apr 11, 2011)

Why not just set up Windows Mail (the replacement for outlook express) to send and receive emails over your network?


----------



## tremmor (Jul 18, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> They haven't exactly, its now used under msg.exe
> 
> that is all.



Im bored, i will try it. I used to post messages at work to others on the computer. Tell'em they are goofing off. Not getting enough done on company time. This is a warning. They didn't have a clue.

Then again im wondering why. 
They had netsend and also had msg.exe
Why did they eliminate it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jul 19, 2011)

Why not simply install Outlook Express for Windows 7 and then create an account in it using SMTP?
On that way you can send and recieve messages by using any valid E-mail address you have.

For example I use XP and on it I use Outlook Express and I have created an account in it to be using my mail address which is " marin.j@hotmail.com " using SMTP and POP3 as a server.

POP3 = pop3.live.com
SMTP = smtp.live.com

It's working perfectly and the thing which is the most important to you...it's free lol


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 19, 2011)

olivialeil bumped a 3 month old thread to advertise. Well done.


----------

